# New member suffering BVI withdrawals



## MarieTheBitter (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello all... found this forum in my never-ending search for updated charter and cruising info for the next sailing trip. 

Looking forward to learning more "insider tricks" and maybe coming across info on setting up our next BVI (or other) cruise. 

So far my husband and I have done 4 bareboat charters in the BVI, all monohulls, last one a 2012 Bavaria 45. 

We typically go with one or two other couples. 

Husband and I are both bareboat certified and fairly comfortable in just about any boat and any weather we've encountered thus far, crew usually has little to moderate sailing experience.

I would be grateful for info / pointers on decent charter rates, companies (we have used the now defunct -for bareboats- Tradewinds, then BVI Yacht Charters and most recently Horizon). 

If there are any owners with unused time slots to sell, or anybody with leads to boats for low season 2014, I'd be very happy to talk to them. 

We are tentatively looking at BVI again, or possibly Grenadines, St. Martin, or Bahamas.

Looking forward to hearing from the forum!

Marie  (my "pirate" name)


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

I've found the BVI Forum at Traveltalk Online to be an excellent source on things related to the BVI and there's a lot of chartering experience to be found there.


----------



## MarieTheBitter (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Zanshin... I will certainly check it out! Gruesse nach Deutschland (I am a German expat now living in NJ/US). Small world


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Small world indeed. I'm in Munich at present but my boat is in the BVI until after the hurricane season. No Hefeweizen in the BVI, but I can't get Carib here, either.


----------



## MarieTheBitter (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll take an Erdinger or Schneider Weisse over a Carib any day... except if the Carib comes with a boat in the BVI to drink it on


----------

